# The Pets of UKM



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok it occurred to me not everyone likes sticking their mugs up on forums so figured they could join in this one whilst we're all sharing the love

I'll start, here's my little girl Roxy sunbathing yesterday



And ignoring her expensive bed


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

My dog. She's a Lhasa Apso lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is the latest addition to the family. She has bells paulsey.



 other cat puked on her lol

Got 5 dogs and 10 horses as well ;-/


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

My pitbull Busta  bigger muscles than me


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

2 rescued greyhounds and a choc lab


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 130168


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

resten said:


> 2 rescued greyhounds and a choc lab
> 
> View attachment 130163
> 
> ...


lovely my greyhound lurcher cross died last month kidney failure  beautiful dog


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Most people on here know Bruce by now lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Xelibrium said:


> View attachment 130162
> 
> 
> My pitbull Busta  bigger muscles than me


Isnt that a Staff?


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> View attachment 130168


Love ferrets


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My Murphy


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lovely my greyhound lurcher cross died last month kidney failure  beautiful dog


Liked for the right reasons


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Isnt that a Staff?


Nope, police confiscated him and i had to get him snip mate he was only about a year old there


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

cost me 200£ also for fees was not happy


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd rather be Bruce's friend than @jon-kent's


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

had to give him away though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The-One said:


> How much that cost u?


He should have been £1200 but we got him for a grand


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Isnt that a Staff?


A pit is just a bigger Staffie  That looks pit sized to me.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Most people on here know Bruce by now lol


gorgeous dog!


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

My pets spaghetti and meatball


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pixie.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

My staffy...Esme.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> gorgeous dog!


Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Samson, my 12 month old American Bulldog x Mastiff


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dexter my Jack / Pomeranian cross


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

This is Butch.



He's currently on Anapolon 50 :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

We have 2 cats the 2nd cat looks same, just a little ragged :laugh:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure I have posted these before but this is our black tom "Archie" scared of everything the hoover, iron, ironboard girlfriend says he is like me as I have fear of those items as well:whistling:



and Archie cooling off his balls :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bear2012 said:


> Sure I have posted these before but this is our black tom "Archie" scared of everything the hoover, iron, ironboard girlfriend says he is like me as I have fear of those items as well:whistling:
> 
> View attachment 130202
> View attachment 130203
> ...


Pic 2 is funny, he looks well angry :cursing:


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is my little girl Frankie...



She has a problem with catnip!



Her brother Bruce has also recently discovered the drug...



And got so wasted all he could do was lay there waiting for mice to run into his mouth!



It may sound like a crazy plan, but it seemed to work!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Pic 2 is funny, he looks well angry :cursing:


I took a couple of pics before he decided to investigate the camera and stretch up my legs. I always show them and say for the first couple "Nice cat" then get to that one and shout "Evil Cat" He is a weird bugger


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bear2012 said:


> I took a couple of pics before he decided to investigate the camera and stretch up my legs. I always show them and say for the first couple "Nice cat" then get to that one and shout "Evil Cat" He is a weird bugger


Mine is like that at times, his eyes dilate until totally black and 'Crazy Charlie' his alter ego comes out to play and he just sprints from room to room and up and down stairs, furniture, jumps and balances on the banister and then all of a sudden will come in the front room and just collapse on the floor, roll over and expect you to rub his belly


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@RS4

He's down at the vets as a staff/lab cross but I think it's pretty obvious what he is, I jsut don't say anything as I love his balls........ they're huge! Remind me of mine when I was natty


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Mine is like that at times, his eyes dilate until totally black and 'Crazy Charlie' his alter ego comes out to play and he just sprints from room to room and up and down stairs, furniture, jumps and balances on the banister and then all of a sudden will come in the front room and just collapse on the floor, roll over and expect you to rub his belly


Mine does that he will jump on top of the doors and stand there trying to balance as the door sways. Amazes how suddenly they just get spooked and go off on one before looking at you when they stop like you are made for not joining in!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

George the westie after an altercation with a cat


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Pig and Pickle.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Just a bit Shy .. My cat Butten ...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

My kitten before he was given away , litter of 4


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poppy the Dalmatian and Stella the boxer


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

thats Berty


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Cull










Bruce


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

resten said:


> 2 rescued greyhounds and a choc lab
> 
> View attachment 130163
> 
> ...


The choc lab. GIEF! Love chocolate labs, looks young too?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Our two african greys

Polly, a timneh grey



Herbie our congo grey


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Goosh said:


> The choc lab. GIEF! Love chocolate labs, looks young too?


She's a big girl now mate



She's only ever behind that gate when we can't have her running up and down the corridor for her safety


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tiia, posing for the camera



When she was a pup


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Archie dog


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Aedal the deranged springer, daft as a brush and scared of loud noises, bloody useless gun dog :blink:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

resten said:


> She's a big girl now mate
> 
> View attachment 130243
> View attachment 130249
> ...


Lush mate. She looks like butter wouldn't melt in that first pic!

My next door neighbour had one when I was growing up and his tail was a bloody nightmare


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

L11 said:


> View attachment 130178
> 
> 
> Pixie.


She looks just like my cat Luna.

I'll post a pic when I'm at a pc.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sid and Po.

Low maintenance, like me.


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

My cats Tia and Max - both have WAY too much energy, esp about 6am when they seem to think its about time to wake me up to feed them by attacking feet and walking on my head!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

justinm74 said:


> My cats Tia and Max - both have WAY too much energy, esp about 6am when they seem to think its about time to wake me up to feed them by attacking feet and walking on my head!
> 
> View attachment 130263


beautiful mate


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> beautiful mate


Thanks, brief moment of peace before continuing their campaign of terror


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Simba having a stretch!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My baby Sky


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Cull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce looks like a Russian blue... The next cat I want to get 

Either way both are beautiful cats!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Little chocolate lab Ziggy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I shall put some up later of my horse, stunner she is!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Our lab - Sampson


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my boy when he was a kitten. Got a few of him now on my phone but its not charged up at the moment.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

My choc lab, he's getting old now love him!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

A few more of him.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Isnt that a Staff?


Everyone calls their staffs or staff crosses Pitbulls mate, keep with the times!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just bought this crufts winners pup hope she looks as good as her dad


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

My leather back bearded dragon called larry


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Just bought this crufts winners pup hope she looks as good as her dad
> 
> View attachment 130349


Who is breeder of that dog mate it looks familiar


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My absolutely frightening dog Samson (ok.. maybe not so scary)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> Who is breeder of that dog mate it looks familiar


Dromnagus mate!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 130174
> 
> 
> had to give him away though


No likes for my guinea pig? I see how it is...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

My gorgeous cat Luna

She's 2 years old but still behaves like a kitten.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Dromnagus mate!


That's it mate his name merlin his father is a magglyn dog and his mother from liz dunhill at fantasa should be decent pup


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> That's it mate his name merlin his father is a magglyn dog and his mother from liz dunhill at fantasa should be decent pup


I got her from Birmingham the dad won crufts for show and the mum for obedience. She's just 6 months old and we take her puppy training, well the missus does and she says its embarrassing as she missed the 2nd week due to holiday and on the third week our pup came 4th out of 30 dogs on a test they trained for the week she wasn't there lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Another one of Wilson having a cool down the other weekend


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Very bright dogs and great companions


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Feeler said:


> Wow that's a beautiful dog!!


Thanks


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

My daughters Yorkshire Terrier Ted


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

JESS


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Everyone calls their staffs or staff crosses Pitbulls mate, keep with the times!


I don't so ner ner :tongue:

Here is my staff x rottie called demon(the lovely chav name)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Blade


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Blade


Kittehpicspls


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Blade


 Lovely Horse ... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*Blue - my American Bulldog*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

My Ragdolls:

Leo, Lorelei, Lorcan, Ellaria, MiMi & Noodle....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Stig............


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Blue - my American Bulldog*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Brilliant. I got my Boxer an ASBO jacket for the irony as he was so wet, then he grew a pair after being attacked several times, he strikes first now, he still can't fight and gets hurt every time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SwAn1 said:


> Brilliant. I got my Boxer an ASBO jacket for the irony as he was so wet, then he grew a pair after being attacked several times, he strikes first now, he still can't fight and gets hurt every time.


Blue is the cats' bodyguard


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

My koda best dog in the world if not a little mental


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

My rescued greyhound  They really are the laziest dog in the planet.


----------



## luke030588 (May 20, 2009)

My baby buster soft as ****


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Blue is the cats' bodyguard


hahaha. Yeah I've just invested in a bitch rottie to be his bodyguard lmao


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

luke030588 said:


> My baby buster soft as ****


Awesome looking dog


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 130413
> 
> 
> My koda best dog in the world if not a little mental


fooook must be frying at the moment!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Tyson, Storm and Kai.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Puzzle, she is a 26 year old Connemara cross Thoroughbred horse, was a show winner when she was younger, now just enjoying retirement:



Puzzle by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Puzzle & Henry In The Snow by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Henry, our 11 year old thoroughbred, we has bred and trained as a racehorse but was too slow so now he just lazes about being pampered



Henry Horse by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



A Kiss From Henry / 334 of 365 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Basil, our 10 year old mini shetland pony, he is so cute, everyone just calls him Monster cos he is trouble haha



Henry, Basil & Puzzle by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Basil With Snow On His Mush / 269 of 365 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Then we have Sonny the Red Setter, we dont own him but he lives where we keep our horses and we look after him alot so he is half ours haha



Emma & Sonny / 228 of 365 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Sleepy Pooch / 242 of 365 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Then my cats, this is Rogue.

She is a pedigree Selkirk Rex, 1 year old.



New Addition by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

And Enzo, she is about 6 months old now, just a moggy.



Enzo by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Enzo by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My boy Archie



My beautiful Bella (the horse) i love this horse and i spoil her rotten. She is six years old, and came over from Ireland last september in a poor condition and had only just been backed. She does her first affiliated event this weekend!


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

lukeee said:


> View attachment 130438
> 
> 
> My boy Archie
> ...


 U done a Great job on her and she's Looking Fab!! ...

Best of luck with the Event on the weekend!! ... :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

My babies. Boris (the grey one) got his mum pregnant (Jeremy Kyle moment) and Spuggy was the outcome.

They both develeloped diabetes a few years ago and need insulin every 12 hours, so they do require a lot of looking after, and if Im going out, need to get my mum and dad to have them so they can be injected. But they are settled now, in a routine and are fine, bless them.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Meadow Mix said:


> U done a Great job on her and she's Looking Fab!! ...
> 
> Best of luck with the Event on the weekend!! ... :thumb:


Thank you, she still has alot of muscle to develop, her topline is starting to develop but its a slow old process. Shes very thoroughbredy with just enough connie in her to colour her but at 16.1 hands she makes a striking dun mare. We think she was basically left in a field all her life and was backed quite late as she would of been five. That said she is a very quick learner and her manners are impeccable.

She costs me a fortune in nature valley oaty bars lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

My little rescue nutjobs, Bree (dark ginger) and Evi (Light ginger)


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

My baby boys Harry and jack !


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

She costs me a fortune in nature valley oaty bars lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are my 2 mini short haired doxies, Alfie (black & tan) and Frankie (choc)













The 2 laziest dogs ever, but never leave each others sides and cant sleep without each other!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Adz The Rat said:


> Puzzle, she is a 26 year old Connemara cross Thoroughbred horse, was a show winner when she was younger, now just enjoying retirement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! where u from in preston mate?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

This years just hatching



boxer



fish



Just had her calf just born


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dbaird said:


> View attachment 130480
> 
> 
> This years just hatching
> ...


I'd love a pet highland cow, think they're awesome looking things!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I'd love a pet highland cow, think they're awesome looking things!


I agree but thats a simental :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dbaird said:


> I agree but thats a simental :thumb:


It was just cow related. 

My ex was obsessed with them, we've got some near us and she always used to go and take photos of them. One day we went down there and one had given birth to a little calf, it was about the size of a rotweiller, it was the cutest thing I've ever seen! Seeing him running about was awesome, he was a lovely little chap.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 130276
> 
> 
> View attachment 130278


Omg I need the blue eyed beast! My Mrs has always wanted a weimenarer but ive always had bull mastiffs growing up....I think that would keep her hushed up whilst still allowing me to have a beefy beauty!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Me and my new addition, this is Bella she is 9 weeks old tomorrow:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Omg I need the blue eyed beast! My Mrs has always wanted a weimenarer but ive always had bull mastiffs growing up....I think that would keep her hushed up whilst still allowing me to have a beefy beauty!


Be prepared for the second food bill, she eats as much fresh meat and eggs as I do lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Adz The Rat said:


> Puzzle, she is a 26 year old Connemara cross Thoroughbred horse, was a show winner when she was younger, now just enjoying retirement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lukeee said:


> View attachment 130438
> 
> 
> My boy Archie
> ...





Meadow Mix said:


> She costs me a fortune in nature valley oaty bars lol


 Bella sounds a lot like my horse ,, Meadow Mix .. She's 6y Tb mare and I'm busy bringing her on too ..

Slow work with the topline and I hade few probs but hope we getting there on day..

Hope to have her first comp in aug .. 

View attachment 130468


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

dbaird said:


> nice! where u from in preston mate?


I live in Croston, just outside Preston but grew up in Blackburn. Where you from?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitch said:


> It was just cow related.
> 
> My ex was obsessed with them, we've got some near us and she always used to go and take photos of them. One day we went down there and one had given birth to a little calf, it was about the size of a rotweiller, it was the cutest thing I've ever seen! Seeing him running about was awesome, he was a lovely little chap.


One of our cows charges us when she has a calf.. i run when that thing looks angry and it has no horns like a highland lol i agree the are cute.. i see highlands at the the auction quite often.. if our cows had horns to fight back I would get one lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Near ribchester


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> fooook must be frying at the moment!


Yeah hes not loving it! just curls up under the worktop only comes alive about 9 when it starts cooling off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bella sounds a lot like my horse ,, Meadow Mix .. She's 6y Tb mare and I'm busy bringing her on too ..
> 
> Slow work with the topline and I hade few probs but hope we getting there on day..
> 
> ...


Loving all the horse pics! Blade is 15 now - I bought him aged 10 months. Had a few others inbetween as well.... I'll dig out some action shots


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

My dog Diesel


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

lola my 10 week staffordshire bull terrier


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

My dog Sally


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

resten said:


> I'd rather be Bruce's friend than @jon-kent's


:laugh: that made me laff like hell cos I also luv Jon-Kents dog too..he's fab ain't he? right mug on him...brilliant....hahaha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

QPRsteve13 said:


> My dog Sally
> 
> View attachment 130502


do you support QPR Steve?


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes mate I do, hench the name lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Yes mate I do, hench the name lol


thanks Steve


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

my 3 buddy's


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Meadow Mix said:


> She costs me a fortune in nature valley oaty bars lol


 Bella sounds a lot like my horse ,, Meadow Mix .. She's 6y Tb mare and I'm busy bringing her on too ..

Slow work with the topline and I hade few probs but hope we getting there on day..

Hope to have her first comp in aug .. 

View attachment 130468


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

The legend that is my dog Alfie!!!

****ing love him!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't have pets but I just lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv this thread, best one in ages...happily sitting at work, staring at these pics...hehehe....brilliant....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bella



Lola



Charlie



Have another lizard called enzo but can't find a pic. He is like Charlie but bigger.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Bella
> 
> View attachment 130556
> 
> ...


 Hmmm ,, Lizards as in Bearded dragon ?? ... :whistling:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> View attachment 130555
> 
> 
> The legend that is my dog Alfie!!!
> ...


My photography !!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Meadow Mix said:


> Hmmm ,, Lizards as in Bearded dragon ?? ... :whistling:


Errmmmmmm yes. That's it. Lol!!


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

You a Qpr fan ash?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Thats my boy .... `THE DUKE`


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Me and my new addition, this is Bella she is 9 weeks old tomorrow:


she looks awesome, what breed?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

ive also a wiermariner , but shes on thyroid medication these days. Thanks god for all these UGLs Saves me a fortune at the vets !!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> she looks awesome, what breed?


Thanks mate, she is wicked, proper little personality on her and real feisty which I love.

She is a Cavapoo or Cavoodle however you want to say it - Cavalier King Charles cross Toy Poodle, her fur is so soft its crazy! Proper little daddy's girl already


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Sod the steroids....lets talk about our pets!! Best thread in a long time !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I decided that I would do a verrrrreeeeee tenuous pic...cough...I give to you....my lucky pig! :blink:



cough....


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

get ready for this 1.....just need to edit someone out......


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

To go with my Rotty .... heres my Weirmariner too. Shes not happy as THE DUKE is sniffing her feet ...!!!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Catching my cat by surprise -



Her face tells the whole story about how she felt about it -


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> Catching my cat by surprise -
> 
> View attachment 130564
> 
> ...


 She's defo a proper Lady Cat ,, know how to X her legs!! .. :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Meadow Mix said:


> She's defo a proper Lady Cat ,, know how to X her legs!! .. :thumb:


yes, she looks proper prim! awwweeee...bless...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Found a couple more of my two nutjobs. Two of my favourite pictures of them


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I decided that I would do a verrrrreeeeee tenuous pic...cough...I give to you....my lucky pig! :blink:
> 
> View attachment 130562
> 
> ...


 What's its Name ?? ..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I call him Stig the pig..he was given to me by a colleague at work who comes from Slovakia and they are a traditiion out there...the one euro coin stuck in his back is to ensure you prosper in life, both in monetary and other ways...he sits on my yellow stickie pad and I put him away each night....

flol!! I am a nutter...and I think I will turn myself in to the nice men in the white coats! lol but...but...he is cute right? equal rights for real pets and wax pets? huh? huh?.....:laugh:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Flubs said:


> yes, she looks proper prim! awwweeee...bless...


She is, until you take a piece of ham out of the fridge. She's flailing her paws all over the place to have at it!

And then there's the booping me on my nose with her cold wet nose religiously at about 3am to check that I'm still alive. :sneaky2:

I haven't had a disturbance free kip in so long.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Butten wen he's chilling out ..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keeeeerrrrrrrrrrroipes!!! I've got so many T'internet "auntie" applications to put in I just don't know where to start?...heehee.....


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> She is, until you take a piece of ham out of the fridge. She's flailing her paws all over the place to have at it!
> 
> And then there's the booping me on my nose with her cold wet nose religiously at about 3am to check that I'm still alive. :sneaky2:
> 
> I haven't had a disturbance free kip in so long.


Tell me about it! I think its been about 5 years (apart from holidays) since I wasn't woken up in the night - Kohl likes to sleep on my chest and he is pretty heavy - then he wants his food at 4.30am every morning...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Me and my new addition, this is Bella she is 9 weeks old tomorrow:


  Top left pic is scaring me a little


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Top left pic is scaring me a little


Haha why?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha why?


I think it's the way your eyes are focusing sort of past the camera, makes you look a bit unstable. I know you're not from your posts on here, I jest anyway!

fuk it I'll get my coat!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Charlie snuggling up for a sleep in all the thorns and cuttings from the garden!!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my little lad logan, ive found him an asset at farmers markets, they think i am one of the clan (like a fckin shepard) lol and throw in extras


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Last one from me.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Before dukey turned into.......THE DUKE


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> View attachment 130664
> 
> 
> Before dukey turned into.......THE DUKE


 Awwwww Bless that Cute little face .. :wub:


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

lily is big one and violet is her buddy


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

AAAaaaaw thanks hes a baddun though , Very protective !!! No dog goes near him , though it doesn`t sound good.....i love it  Ive always got to stay away from other dogs , a week after we got him he come down with the parvo virus , in vets for a week in a crappy little cage and on a drip , wouldn`t eat ..literally skin and bones. They advised me about putting him down ..not a chance . took him home with all his medicines and slowly started getting better. Thats a big reason hes clingy to us i think.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

When he has his jabs / check ups he has to stay at the far end of the vets car park with no dogs about. Vet needs a blow dart


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

HammerHarris said:


> When he has his jabs / check ups he has to stay at the far end of the vets car park with no dogs about. Vet needs a blow dart


He needs a blow dart? Omigawwwwwd! Bless him....a friend of mine had a massive rot tie and when I went to visit her he would insist on sitting on my lap, heehee....I'm fairly small and he used to hang off both sides with his head firmly planted on my boobs staring up dribbling over my t shirt...ya know.....like they do...:laugh: soft as anything but oh boy if he saw another dog when he was out walking...wooooosh! H could be right cross thing...and then he'd come lolloping back to you for reassurance that tearingt the other dog into pieces was ok!

I'm kidding about the tearing of the other dog, but you know what I mean right? The characters that animals have...I faaaaaarrrrrrr prefer them to humans at times....most of the time actually...hahahaha....


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Taz 3 Years 2 month


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

HammerHarris said:


> When he has his jabs / check ups he has to stay at the far end of the vets car park with no dogs about. Vet needs a blow dart


It's not the Norm for Rotties to be aggressive with other Dogs but our Taz hates other mail Dogs  don't know why cos we got him from the pound at 18 month old  his behavior towards other Dogs is improving but if they growl it's game on so i have to be careful cos he's strong as an Bull  however he loves people he's so loving he'll cuddle into u all day  my bitch i had before him could only handle short bursts of affection then she would want her space  had her 14 year 7 month before she passed 

Enjoy lovely looking Hound


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> I think it's the way your eyes are focusing sort of past the camera, makes you look a bit unstable. I know you're not from your posts on here, I jest anyway!
> 
> fuk it I'll get my coat!


This made me lol! You nutter. I would say right now im at my most stable......with Tren in the mix its a different story!

Leave your coat its fine haha


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Rotties are the best. Though im contemplating getting a south african mastiff , boerboel also, already got his name ready, CONAN !!!

Flubs - your friend sounds like an irrisponsible dog owner  !!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

HammerHarris said:


> [Redacted] - your friend sounds like an irrisponsible dog owner  !!!


with due respect to you, she wasn't. She and her husband had owned rotties for several years and were most responsible. This one came to them with problems from a previous owner and was rarely allowed to go off the lead in a public place. I did say I was joking about the tearing up of other dogs, however he did run off quite a bit if he could manage to which i think is common in many dogs when they are out to "play". Regretfully, this particular dog had to be put down as his behaviour couldn't be resolved. I would say it was the behaviour of his previous owner that was the cause of his demise and not his own behaviour.

I'll leave you guys to it then...great thread and lovely pets, even the fishy ones....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HammerHarris said:


> Rotties are the best. Though im contemplating getting a south african mastiff , boerboel also, already got his name ready, CONAN !!!
> 
> Flubs - your friend sounds like an irrisponsible dog owner  !!!


Without wanting to coin a phrase from on here, but dogs need to be 'dominated' they turn out fine that way. I find it staggering when I see friends with dogs let their dog steal their seat when they get up for 5 minutes etc. They wonder why their dogs a handful.

I tried, to rehome a rottie, he was a massive c.unt very aggressive previous owner had let him do what he wanted from a pup, she would allow him from a pup to growl at her and she would give up her seat for him. She didn't tell the rescue centre she gave him up as he attacked her or any of the above until later.

So I had him for 48 hours, he went for me half a dozen times, pretty scary having a male rottie lunge for you teeth showing you just have catch it by the collar and roll it over and try to put it in it's place. My missus wouldn't let me keep it, so I took it back, the rescue centre didn't believe me when I said he was aggressive. He got rehomed again the following week and put down after battering the new owner. I love my rottie pup, soft as sh!t because she knows her place. They have a bad rep because of being owned by idiots! My 2 pence


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce when he was a few weeks old !


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Flubs i was only jesting before !!

Swan1 your spot on mate , Dont think people realise puppies grow up. and the way you let them behave as a pup results in their behaviour as they`ve grown. Mines got reasons for being aggressive , he almost died in the vets as a pup , on a drip for a week , had a bad infection on his face..lost his hair under his chin !! always getting injections.......My weirmariner got attacked when he was a pup also. ( id like to see that german shepherd try it now though !! )


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

Some of mine I've had in over the past year - I only foster them until I can find them a good home.















My current foster:





My own dog:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

raisins said:


> Some of mine I've had in over the past year - I only foster them until I can find them a good home.
> 
> []


Good to see you still doing that, not something I could do I would grow too attached and end up owning 20 dogs.


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Good to see you still doing that, not something I could do I would grow too attached and end up owning 20 dogs.


Lol, two max at a time buddy - any more than that and they drive me nuts nicking my shoes and stealing the yard broom, etc. :lol:

Just twigged who you iz by the way.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

raisins said:


> Lol, two max at a time buddy - any more than that and they drive me nuts nicking my shoes and stealing the yard broom, etc. :lol:
> 
> Just twigged who you iz by the way.


I had to find somewhere didn't I LOL


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

LMFAO.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Having a bevy with my man Hugo rite now!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Having a bevy with my man Hugo rite now!!
> 
> View attachment 132657


Good camera skills Janik!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I had to find somewhere didn't I LOL





raisins said:


> LMFAO.


Pair of traitors


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Good camera skills Janik!


I'm frittered out my t!ts....gimme a break


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Pair of traitors


There's more than 2 posts an hour here, so its all good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce when he was a few weeks old !
> 
> View attachment 130720


Brucey bonus is a wee toper mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm frittered out my t!ts....gimme a break


I'm sure he's awesome all I can see is a white blur, tbf I am pretty cun.ted so it might be fine!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> There's more than 2 posts an hour here, so its all good


Haha, that's set for my all nighter banter then


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, that's set for my all nighter banter then


Yeah bring it on, I'm 4 bottles of wine deep trying to cure a hangover PMSL!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm sure he's awesome all I can see is a white blur, tbf I am pretty cun.ted so it might be fine!


Hahaha, SUBBED for the night  get is a tinny mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah bring it on, I'm 4 bottles of wine deep trying to cure a hangover PMSL!


Um about 6 tins & 2g in... Pmsl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Um about 6 tins & 2g in... Pmsl


LOL Good skills, I'll keep an eye out for some new kidneys for us


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL Good skills, I'll keep an eye out for some new kidneys for us


Good lad...ill keep an eye out for a couple bits o flange we can't get it up over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

my bone idle british shorthair



















and altho i dont count them as pets, this is 2 of a family of 4 badgers i feed everynight that come right up my back door.


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone got two dogs? We have an American bulldog x Mastiff and want a bitch to give him a friend.

Any good and bad points with having two dogs?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Elephantstone said:


> Anyone got two dogs? We have an American bulldog x Mastiff and want a bitch to give him a friend.
> 
> Any good and bad points with having two dogs?


I always had one dog (a boxer) recently got a 2nd dog, the main downside is they both are inclined to follow you around the house in fear the other one is getting something they aren't. You go over to 1 and stroke them the other wants it to, you cuddle the missus you have 2 jealous dogs climbing on you instead of 1. They also can bark a little more as one sets the other one off etc.


----------



## bigforbday (Oct 7, 2013)

My Staffy called Mia, lovely dog


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Elephantstone said:


> Anyone got two dogs? We have an American bulldog x Mastiff and want a bitch to give him a friend.
> 
> Any good and bad points with having two dogs?


good point - your other dog has something to hump

bad point - double the amount of $hit to get up


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep my dog outside he comes in every now and then for a run and it gives my woman an excuse to get some more cleaning done 

The sheet shovelling isn't a problem just want Samson to have a play mate do he isn't so giddy when he goes out for walks.


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Soppy face.


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Better muscle tone than me at the moment


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

My american bulldog ruby ,iv put these pics up before but hear they r again


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Blue - my American Bulldog*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Lovely looking dog ,iv got a bitch myself


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Diesel having his bcaa's


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Not mine but I thought worth a post.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

craigyk said:


> Diesel having his bcaa's
> View attachment 134551


Whats he x'd with mate ? Looks like he's got some DDB in him !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Recycling my cardboard !


----------



## WayneB (Feb 10, 2012)

This is mine, Millie a lab x, 2 year old. We adopted her last week.


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

^ lovely dog mate. Top marks for rescuing as well :thumbup1:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

My cane corso at 5 weeks old....he doesnt look anything like this anymore haha


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

jon-kent said:


> Whats he x'd with mate ? Looks like he's got some DDB in him !


Hi mate he's a 18mth Dbb, here's a few better ones of him


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

craigyk said:


> Hi mate he's a 18mth Dbb, here's a few better ones of him
> View attachment 134606
> View attachment 134608
> View attachment 134609


He's wicked mate ! Great breed of dog as well ! My ddb is just over 2yrs old now


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

craigyk said:


> Diesel having his bcaa's
> View attachment 134551


That's an awesome pic


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

That pic above reminds me of this  (im recording to give you a idea of the height lol)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohmigawwwwdd...I berrrrrluddie luv Brucie....wut a scallywag he looks.....


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tinkerbella said:


> Ok it occurred to me not everyone likes sticking their mugs up on forums so figured they could join in this one whilst we're all sharing the love
> 
> I'll start, here's my little girl Roxy sunbathing yesterday
> 
> ...


feck pets,i just flushed 4 tropical fish down my toilet an hour ago,,,,they upset my discus,,,,,good swimming I say


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my two little kitties


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got a dog, 2 cats and 6 rabbits. The dog is a German shepherd staffy cross, the cats are main ***** and they're huge and the rabbits lve in a 16m2 enclosure. I'll post up some pics when i get a chance


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bella as a kitten and now.










And Lola


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

sy76uk said:


> I've got a dog, 2 cats and 6 rabbits. The dog is a German shepherd staffy cross, the cats are main ***** and they're huge and the rabbits lve in a 16m2 enclosure. I'll post up some pics when i get a chance


Got any pics of you German shep x staffy?


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Our 9 month Old English bulldog x American bulldog on the right.

Had her 4 days and she is a cracking little bitch


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

my little girl winnie


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

My python.

Chicks love the snake


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

First day at school:



Party animal:



Oh I wish it could be Christmas every year....



Dodgy Christmas jumper:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

bessie collie springer x

a lab called lady and 2 degus and 6 chinchillas


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> My python.
> 
> Chicks love the snake


burmese tom ? i had one when younger that started out like a pencil (with the cat trying to chase it) and within 2 years the cat was running away from it  , it got too big in the end and i donated it to a zoo ( it bit me a few times and had a nasty streak - i guess feeding it live food didnt help) , i also had a royal which was so placid i mayaswell have had a pet rock.

i'd still like an emerald green tree boa but last time i looked they were very expensive.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah he's a Burmese albino. Very placid but can get grumpy if you try and move him when he's sleepy.

His dad is 12ft. He is 9ft currently so that's a decent length. He's about 8 years old.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> View attachment 134607
> 
> 
> My cane corso at 5 weeks old....he doesnt look anything like this anymore haha




Him a year later


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> View attachment 136103
> 
> 
> Him a year later


Nice mate ! Was he locked out or was you locked in :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Nice mate ! Was he locked out or was you locked in :lol:


Believe it or not the big puff is scared of the hoover so he waits out doors :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Are inlaws included on this thread to as I have a few inlaws I consider pittbulls


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Believe it or not the big puff is scared of the hoover so he waits out doors :lol:


Bruce is terrified of the hoover mate and does the same :lol: must be a big dog thing lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He should have been £1200 but we got him for a grand


Bloody ell


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> Bloody ell


And he's had nothing but problems from day 1 mate bless him


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Which breed should I get? :confused1:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce is terrified of the hoover mate and does the same :lol: must be a big dog thing lol


If someone on here wants to burgle one of our homes they know what to bring now lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> View attachment 136146
> 
> 
> View attachment 136147
> ...


There all winners mate !!! But im biased with the bottom 2 lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> If someone on here wants to burgle one of our homes they know what to bring now lol


Might be worth getting burgled if they clean up as well


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> If someone on here wants to burgle one of our homes they know what to bring now lol


Yeah except we aint scared of hoovers :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> View attachment 136146
> 
> 
> View attachment 136147
> ...


They all have different traits...pick the one that most suits you,having a big breed dog is a totally different experience to a staffy or a dog of that size.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah except we aint scared of hoovers :lol:


Speak for yourself mate. Hoovers, ironing boards, washing up gloves...I'm terrified of them all!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Speak for yourself mate. Hovers, ironing boards, washing up gloves...I'm terrified of them all!


Dont forget them wretched brillo pads


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> There all winners mate !!! But im biased with the bottom 2 lol


my mate bought a dogue du bordeax recentley she is has just turned 5 months and is just over 3 stone sitting on the sofa next to her she snoring her head off bless loves food sleep cuddles and biting me lol oh loces kids


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

offo said:


> my mate bought a dogue du bordeax recentley she is has just turned 5 months and is just over 3 stone sitting on the sofa next to her she snoring her head off bless loves food sleep cuddles and biting me lol oh loces kids


Sounds exactly like mine mate lol. Great breed of dog !


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

how old and how much does bruce weigh_


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

offo said:


> how old and how much does bruce weigh_


Sorry mate, Bruce is nearly 2 and a half and he was 10st but dropped him down to 9st to help his knee's and hips


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce is terrified of the hoover mate and does the same :lol: must be a big dog thing lol


my moggy is tough- i hoover him on a regular basis (saves hoovering it off the floor) ,tho to be honest ive not worked out whether he likes it or is just too idle to move away (probably the latter) 

this is what happens when i switch the hoover on....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

pugster said:


> my moggy is tough- i hoover him on a regular basis (saves hoovering it off the floor) ,tho to be honest ive not worked out whether he likes it or is just too idle to move away (probably the latter)
> 
> this is what happens when i switch the hoover on....


Hahahaha wicked cat mate !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here are my two little babies:

Echo (the Boom):



And Dexter (Bear) - named after the serial killer Dexter!:



They're serious killers! The other night they killed 4 critters, each of a different species. But as they're Maine ***** they are pathetically docile, love lying on their backs and hugely affectionate. I love them to bits!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

My chow


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

oaklad said:


> View attachment 136236
> 
> 
> My chow


I love chows mate !!! Whats his name ? It better be fitting lol


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's our 2 year old miniature Yorkshire Terrier Dodger





And here is our Horsfield tortoise Leonardo


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

jon-kent said:


> I love chows mate !!! Whats his name ? It better be fitting lol


Called him yogi because as puppies they look like little bears


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Im moving imto a bigger house soon,buying myself another cane corso cant wait  wanted another male but the breeder said under no circumstances would he give me another male to be in the same house because they would fight to the death for dominance,as neither would ever back down....gonna get my boy a little girlfriend 

Would love a dogo argentina but sadly theyre banned :sad: beautiful dogs.


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Had Lucy around 2 weeks now and both dogs are great with each other. First couple of days where rough with play fights. Now they hate being away from the other ????

Getting a second dog is great if you have the space.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking at a husky in December whn I move to a bigger hour,

Does any one have any info for me for the kind of sacrifices I need to be able to take to have one of these dogs fairly? I know they are v demanding but god damn they are so cute!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cat called Misha 5 years old

Dog Franky 4 months


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Im moving imto a bigger house soon,buying myself another cane corso cant wait  wanted another male but the breeder said under no circumstances would he give me another male to be in the same house because they would fight to the death for dominance,as neither would ever back down....gonna get my boy a little girlfriend
> 
> Would love a dogo argentina but sadly theyre banned :sad: beautiful dogs.


Wicked mate !!!! I'd love a 2nd dog and little brother for bruce but its not fair on him with his knee problems at the mo :sad: the only other dog i want is a akita ! I love them.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Wicked mate !!!! I'd love a 2nd dog and little brother for bruce but its not fair on him with his knee problems at the mo :sad: the only other dog i want is a akita ! I love them.


Beautiful dogs mate,dont count it out man...bruce is a strong breed,he'l get over the problem at some point,i always just feel dogs would be alot more content with another dog around the house.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Beautiful dogs mate,dont count it out man...bruce is a strong breed,he'l get over the problem at some point,i always just feel dogs would be alot more content with another dog around the house.


Cheers mate ! Hes getting better every day so hopefully 1 day :thumbup1: . Yeah i agree mate


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Little kitty - not actually my cat but she's waging a war of attrition on us and has pretty much moved in.



Felicity and Sadie and their piglets; crackling, bacon, chops, gammon and roast. Turkey dinner is lurking in the background.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Collecting my girlfriends Chocolate Labrador tomorrow, Ollie, I am excited as she is!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Max


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Out like a light!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Adz The Rat said:


> Then we have Sonny the Red Setter, we dont own him but he lives where we keep our horses and we look after him alot so he is half ours haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to say Sonny died last night :crying:

Went for a walk on Friday and think he ate something he shouldnt have, as he always does!

On Saturday he was being sick a lot and his stomach looked bit swollen, went vet on Sunday and after some tests they said they think he has fluid in his abdomen and need to operate. They called his owner last night when they had him open and said his pancreas was 5 times as big as it should be and his stomach / intestines was all twisted or something twisted round it? Decided not to wake him up.

Me and the wife were in bits this morning when we found out :crying: I know he wasnt our dog but we spent so much time with him and looked after him for up to a month at a time while his owners were away so he felt like ours if you know what I mean


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Sorry to say Sonny died last night :crying:
> 
> Went for a walk on Friday and think he ate something he shouldnt have, as he always does!
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell mate thats terrible ! :sad: sounds a bit like bloat with the swollen stomach and stuff.

RIP Sonny


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, was pretty shocked to be honest but if vets say they don't want to wake him then it's kindest thing.

Doesn't upset me this much when people die, must love animals more


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My front room sofa this morning, some how he thinks I can't see him,


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Piston... you shouldn't have favourites but anyway...



















Tanzy. Runt of the litter. Pretty useless. Rolls onto her back if you even look at her. Rests her head on your knee and goes to sleep. Always trying to half inch things... such as olive bread below.



















I also have 2 cats but no photos I can be ****d to find online.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Latest addition-


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My kitten, Enzo, is 9 months now. Don't think she is going to get any bigger as she was the runt.



Enzo by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Going to get a more up to date pic of the other cat when she relaxes.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rogue by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Latest addition-
> 
> View attachment 138547
> View attachment 138548
> View attachment 138555


I got a female English x American bulldog recently and she isn't very playful. Is your English bulldog good with other dogs?

Wondering if it's the breed or her personality...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

My sisters newbies


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Elephantstone said:


> I got a female English x American bulldog recently and she isn't very playful. Is your English bulldog good with other dogs?
> 
> Wondering if it's the breed or her personality...
> 
> View attachment 138710


"Nigel" has only been with us since friday but has started coming out of his shell now, when I came home from work yesterday and again today he was really quite excitable and we had a good old play, he is currently attacking a stuffed monkey..

(He's only about 20 months by the way)

Not in the same league as our gsd, but he was nuts..

As for other dogs, he's not remotly bothered when out, when walking he'll walk straight pass anything as long as its not yapping, if it is all he really does is hand out a bit of a glare..

Before he came here he had a week at my aunts, she has a few bulldogs, he was sleeping in the same room as her's on the first night..


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

We had Lucy 7 weeks now and she doesn't play nice with our other dog Samson.

The girlfriend is getting scared of her now because of her temperament  She wants to re home the little bitch ...

Got a dog behaviourist in Leeds I'm going to try first.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My second hand staffie Bella bear, had her a week now and shes a little star and her big sister Bella mare!!



@blue


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Had her 9 years now a pain in the ars somtimes but part of the family


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

The new addition to the family just turned 8weeks in the pic. Got her the other week. Just going through the training process now! Lol


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Oz









Loving the underfloor heating










Argon









Protein pancake lover










And latest addition Ella


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Rogue by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


thats one shifty looking cat , if something goes missing you know who the culprit is:tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

She could be an evil genius, but we would never know......


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Thought I'd introduce my little lady to the forum 

Meet Lola.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Akita said:


> Thought I'd introduce my little lady to the forum
> 
> Meet Lola.


Love the hoodie pic!! Gorgeous dog.


----------



## karl85 (Nov 25, 2013)

My two bosc monitors. Onyx and Jynx.  can't wait till they are big enough to take for walks.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is a picture of my two boys, UJ & Samson


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Love the hoodie pic!! Gorgeous dog.


Haha yeah is the missus hoody. Suits my dog more though!

Cheers pal!


----------



## lovelyolderlady (Nov 30, 2013)

hi new here,,,,, trying to figure out site,,,,, made a post but it says it needs to be approved,,,,how does this work?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milo

Shahla


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

This is Betty, my pain in the backside whippet. When I'm doing any exercises on the the floor, she thinks it's a game and tries to lick my face or put her cold wet nose in my ear.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Meet my new training partner (cardio in particular), Bruce










Little fcuker looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth, but he's strong as hell and already 'plays' with my 10Kg vinyl weight plates I've got by pushing/pulling them round the kitchen floor, he only weighs 7kg himself at the moment and he's only 11 weeks old.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

blackfairie said:


> View attachment 130264
> View attachment 130265


What kind of dog is this?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Recycling my cardboard !
> 
> View attachment 134569


You need to hoover that carpet mate haha


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> What kind of dog is this?


Saint Bernard


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Shes a Saint Bernard


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

blackfairie said:


> Shes a Saint Bernard


There pretyy big when there fully grown aint they?


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 168394


New puppy this pic is when he was about 5/6 weeks not that size now lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a very special pet. He is an endangered species and is simply the best pet in the world.

Meet 'Beastie'

View attachment 168405


Cost a fortune to keep him as room is temp controlled day and night / summer and winter. But worth every penny.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> I have a very special pet. He is an endangered species and is simply the best pet in the world.
> 
> Meet 'Beastie'
> 
> ...


Keep him in a temperature controlled small box, save the heating bills.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> Keep him in a temperature controlled small box, save the heating bills.


Lol I can't do that. I love animals mate and hate the idea of keeping even him in captivity. But since the human race is looking to eradicate animals like this (which have been around before the dinosaurs) then folks like me NEED to keep them captive. He has a enclosure (with cat flap) and he lives in my extension. So in total he has about 30sq meter indoors and similar outdoor. He is a well kept tort lol.

Even in middle of winter the temp out there needs to be 35 give or take


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Also just to clarify..he is not that small. His shell is about the size of a dinner plate. I went to a zoo recently where they have one of his cousins. That MONSTER weighed 65kilo and was about a meters diameter shell. Trully awesome beasts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Lol I can't do that. I love animals mate and hate the idea of keeping even him in captivity. But since the human race is looking to eradicate animals like this (which have been around before the dinosaurs) then folks like me NEED to keep them captive. He has a enclosure (with cat flap) and he lives in my extension. So in total he has about 30sq meter indoors and similar outdoor. He is a well kept tort lol.
> 
> Even in middle of winter the temp out there needs to be 35 give or take


How many have you got?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> How many have you got?


Just the one for now as its VERY difficult to own them. It's illegal (rightly) to import them full stop. Illegal to buy, sell or trade or breed without licence and documentation.

But the main reason I only have one ATM is due to males not getting on with other males and all they want to do is pump the females. which leads to the female being exhausted in captivity (in the wild they can escape). So I would need to build another enclose for the bitches (you can have lots of females together)


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Most people on here know Bruce by now lol


great dog


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Just the one for now as its VERY difficult to own them. It's illegal (rightly) to import them full stop. Illegal to buy, sell or trade or breed without licence and documentation.
> 
> But the main reason I only have one ATM is due to males not getting on with other males and all they want to do is pump the females. which leads to the female being exhausted in captivity (in the wild they can escape). So I would need to build another enclose for the bitches (you can have lots of females together)


My stepson has one, its only small but it has the run of the living room, craps everywhere and they have a new baby crawling round.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> My stepson has one, its only small but it has the run of the living room, craps everywhere and they have a new baby crawling round.


Sounds like a Hermes (or Russian) tort. Fairly common pets. Nice wee things. But really shouldn't be crapping with baby crawling around for obvious reasons.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

View attachment 168416
bailey my big lad 11 stone,cross alsatian ,mastiff.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 168417


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

View attachment 168418
View attachment 168419


Gastön


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 168421


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 168417


That face is exactly what I picture behind the blue dot on your avi


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

View attachment 168423


Xena - 15 kilos of red-tailed boa constrictor


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Arliquin said:


> That face is exactly what I picture behind the blue dot on your avi



View attachment 168424


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

View attachment 168433


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Muthaphukker said:


> View attachment 168426



View attachment 168428


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 168428


White boxers FTW


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Muthaphukker said:


> View attachment 168426


lol @ that gyno


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Muthaphukker said:


> White boxers FTW


hes an Old Time Bulldog.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Muthaphukker said:


> White boxers FTW


this looks more like an american bulldog to me :confused1:


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

banzi said:


> hes an Old Time Bulldog.


My bad!!


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> this looks more like an american bulldog to me :confused1:


Pit Bull / Dogo Argentino mix.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

View attachment 168434


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

View attachment 168446


our new sharpei puppy.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

View attachment 168454


Ben the stuffy 

I'm wanting a dogue de Bordeaux next year, still looking for a good breeder though.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

View attachment 168459


View attachment 168456


Our Border terrier Bailey

View attachment 168457


Mexican stand off with our neighbours!

View attachment 168458


Enjoying a bit of knuckle in the Sun.

He's a tough wee $hite for his size.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

You talking to me ?!?!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

My boy gunner 55kg and very keen n fit AB


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/funkygibbonman/gun_zpsnknptyds.jpg





gunner & mitzi


----------

